# [SOLVED (kinda)] Kindle 2 not propery recognized by Win7 64bit



## TheKat (Jul 24, 2010)

I connected the Kindle 2 to my computer with the USB cord. For a while, all I have showing up is Removable Disk (it should be Kindle) and it does not have folders and I cannot transfer anything to it. Attempts I am also unable to stop/eject the device because I get a vague error message ("An error was encountered...") The device itself does not report any problems. I have also restarted my computer and Kindle and the same thing is happening. Connecting the Kindle to other systems seems to work fine. Something must be corrupted.

I should mention also I contacted Kindle support, but didn't get much help. The Kindle itself seems fine, this is a problem it seems with Windows (given that the Kindle worked once, and now works fine on other systems...)

The problem has now gotten worse. The Kindle is no longer recognized on any port of my PC.

Now though I get nothing in Explorer. When plugged into USB I still get the "USB Drive Mode" on the Kindle screen, but my system does not present any associated drive letter.

In the Device Manager, I can see the "Kindle Internal Storage USB Device" driver in "Disk drives" become active, so the system does recognize that the kindle was connected. In "Storage volumes" I can see a device with a Device Instance Path of "STORAGE\VOLUME\_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINDLE&PROD_INTERNAL_STORAGE&REV_0100#B002A1A092343784&0#{53F56307-B6BF-11D0-94F2-00A0C91EFB8B}" but does not seem to get to the point of presenting the drive letter via explorer nor even see an unassigned volume via Disk Management. 

All these attempts are directly connected. No Hub involved. Even on my rear ports.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I know we've had other members with this issue...I'm sure someone will chime in. I did find this thread:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,18263.0.html which has some suggestions.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't had any problem connecting my Kindle to my PC with Win 7. . . I definitely have the 64 bit flavor on my laptop and it works just fine.  Sorry I can't be more help.


----------



## GreenWeaver (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi everyone - this is my first post on these boards, so please bear with me if I'm not doing something right.  

My Kindle 2 simply wouldn't communicate with my new 64-bit, Win 7 PC, no matter what I did.  I tried everything, downloaded and reinstalled all the drivers for my motherboard, played with the bios, used all the tricks and tips listed elsewhere to try with the Kindle, talked almost daily with Amazon Kindle support and nothing worked.  My Kindle communicated with my old XP machine (before it died), and continued to communicate with friends' older PCs running XP.  I don't know anyone with 32-bit Win 7, so I couldn't try that option, but no joy on my new PC.

Then I saw that lisa_m had listed the exact same problem on her system (which is nearly identical to mine) back in May.  I emailed her and asked for the specific cable she used that solved the problem for her and she was extremely kind to send me a direct link to the cable on Amazon.  She also stayed in contact with me, answering questions and giving wonderful moral support until my cable arrived and worked.  With a $4.39 cable, lisa_m solved a problem for me that had been driving me crazy since April.

I believe the problem lies in timing - the faster machines running the faster operating systems simply time out using the longer cables.  This problem will probably happen more and more often as people upgrade their old PCs, and I thought it was important that lisa_m's solution become more broadly known so that others don't spend three months going insane (well, more insane in my case, lol).

In any case, I want to  thank lisa_m again - THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GreenWeaver (Jul 13, 2010)

Please see the post I just made - try a shorter cable.  It doesn't cost much and it worked perfectly for both lisa_m and myself.


----------



## TheKat (Jul 24, 2010)

GreenWeaver said:


> Then I saw that lisa_m had listed the exact same problem on her system (which is nearly identical to mine) back in May. I emailed her and asked for the specific cable she used that solved the problem for her and she was extremely kind to send me a direct link to the cable on Amazon. She also stayed in contact with me, answering questions and giving wonderful moral support until my cable arrived and worked. With a $4.39 cable, lisa_m solved a problem for me that had been driving me crazy since April.


Care to post a link to that cable?


----------



## GreenWeaver (Jul 13, 2010)

Sorry - lisa_m sent it to me in an email, and I didn't know if I would be allowed to post it here. Here goes then, lol. I don't think it's making an actual link, and I'm not sure why.

http://www.amazon.com/Nokia-CA101-USB-Connectivity-Cable/dp/B000VIT0WK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=wireless&qid=1279115669&sr=8-1


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Picture link:









Not available for Prime, but is priced as $4.39 and shows free shipping from BTO, inc.
I just ordered one, seems like a good investment, list is for $34.95


----------



## GreenWeaver (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi - great link there lol!

This cable still doesn't work on lisa_m's or my front USB ports, and it's not because of power.  Lisa_m has a 650 W power supply and I have an 850 W power supply, and all of our other devices - which have shorter cables, if they don't just direct connect - work on the front ports).  I think it's because the front USB ports are connected to the motherboard with a long cable that has to snake past the drive bays, making it about 12" long.  That added length is enough to prevent the Kindle from working on the front USB ports.

I used to write assembly-code drivers for hardware devices, and after I saw lisa_m's solution, I remembered times when cable length had made a difference in the past.  It's not voodoo - it's timing.  Occasionally, signal strength also playd a part, but without a scope and some other tools (I don't have access to expensive tools anymore, lol), I can't be sure, though the large power supplies that both lisa_m and I have tend to rule that out.  I don't think it's just Win 7, or just 64-bits either, but a combination of those, a faster CPU, and possibly a larger case that requires longer cabling.

Anyway, good luck with that cable.  Let me know if it works for you, and if so, remember that it was actually lisa_m who figured out the solution - I only verified what she had already done.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I am hopeful this will solve my identical problem!  My K2 is not recognized as  Kindle except on my netbook.  I just ordered the cable and would love for it to be a simple fix!


----------



## lisa.m (May 6, 2009)

Hi GreenWeaver! Thank you for posting the info here. GreenWeaver has been begging asking me to post this information here for a while now. I kept putting it off because I've been lazy busy. The truth is that I wanted her to post the info because while I happened to discover a cable that worked she actually understands _why_ the cable worked. I figured she could explain it better than I could.

Unfortunately I think Amazon thinks this problem is in our heads and not real, thus the copious amounts of original Amazon cables that GreenWeaver and I now own. I hope this cable does the trick for everyone. I would imagine other cables would work as well but since I had luck with the Nokia one and didn't want to drown in usb b cables I chose to go with that one. Let us know if this cable works for you!


----------



## TheKat (Jul 24, 2010)

GreenWeaver said:


> Lisa_m has a 650 W power supply and I have an 850 W power supply


The size of your power supply actually won't matter. If it comes down to a matter of power and/or timing on the bus lines, that's all up to the motherboard circuitry.

I tried also plugging into a powered hub. Saw some people report luck there. Didn't work for me.

So I just bought that cable. In about a week I'll find out if it works.


----------



## GreenWeaver (Jul 13, 2010)

Ah, sounds like we have a hardware person here - welcome!  I'm firmware, so I have only a passing knowledge of hardware stuff - enough to be dangerous, some people (mostly me) have said - but a pretty solid understanding of timing.  Good thing this looks like timing and not power in our case, lol.  

Usually, when I don't pay for shipping from Amazon, they glue the package to a snail and start it on it's way.  But my cable came in only 3 days, so you might have yours sooner than expected - hope it works for you!!!


----------



## lisa.m (May 6, 2009)

Mine came pretty quickly too. They must use snails on steroids.


----------



## GreenWeaver (Jul 13, 2010)

I'll have to remember to give BTO a really good rating - shipped out immediately and arrived quickly.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

THANK YOU! THANK YOU!!

For the first time EVER, my Kindle is recognized as a Kindle on my computer!  I can use Cailbre on my computer!!  I can't begin to tell you how much easier this is going to make it for me to keep track of things. 

That cable did the trick!  It recognized it right off.


----------



## GreenWeaver (Jul 13, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!  So happy for you!!!!  You don't have to tell me - I sang the Happy, Happy, Joy, Joy song for 3 days after that cable got my Kindle to start working with my PC.  WhenI plug my Kindle in, I STILL sing it now, weeks later.

We owe a HUGE vote of thanks yet again to lisa_m!


----------



## TheKat (Jul 24, 2010)

The recomended CA-101 Nokia cable arrived earlier this week. I just got a chance to try today. And yes, it works!  As long as I'm attached to a rear (motherboard direct connect) or powered USB hub. The "front" (wire connected) USB ports on my case still don't work properly (I get the "Removable Drive E:" but no the "Kindle E:"). But I can live with that.

Thanks!


----------



## poolandgolf (May 19, 2012)

TheKat said:


> The recomended CA-101 Nokia cable arrived earlier this week. I just got a chance to try today. And yes, it works!  As long as I'm attached to a rear (motherboard direct connect) or powered USB hub. The "front" (wire connected) USB ports on my case still don't work properly (I get the "Removable Drive E:" but no the "Kindle E:"). But I can live with that.
> 
> Thanks!


Downloading Library books require use of the USB cable. Never used that cable except to charge my Kindle 2. Found it wouldn't get recognized by win7 64 or win 32 bits. Have just ordered the cable as recommended. Thanks so much. Hopefully I can report back in a week saying it worked for me too.

Thanks again.

Jim


----------



## GreenWeaver (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi Jim,

It's been quite awhile since anyone else has had this problem - most people got the K3, which does ok.  Anyway, the shorter cable should solve the problem for you, though you might have to wait up to 10 seconds before Win 7 64 sees it - mine can take that long occasionally.  Good luck, and let us know!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

poolandgolf said:


> Downloading Library books require use of the USB cable. Never used that cable except to charge my Kindle 2. Found it wouldn't get recognized by win7 64 or win 32 bits. Have just ordered the cable as recommended. Thanks so much. Hopefully I can report back in a week saying it worked for me too.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Jim


Actually, you can download without the USB cable, even if the particular book you are checking out requires downloading. (Not all of them do; I just checked out Shanghai Girls and it didn't require downloading to the PC first.) When asked to specify the Kindle, go ahead and download the book to your PC. Then, go to Manage Your Kindle or your archive on your Kindle and wirelessly transmit the book.

Betsy


----------



## poolandgolf (May 19, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Actually, you can download without the USB cable, even if the particular book you are checking out requires downloading. (Not all of them do; I just checked out Shanghai Girls and it didn't require downloading to the PC first.) When asked to specify the Kindle, go ahead and download the book to your PC. Then, go to Manage Your Kindle or your archive on your Kindle and wirelessly transmit the book.
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, I have the Kindle 2nd generation and only wireless is thru whispernet. I read where some of these library books cannot be downloaded via whispernet. Am hoping the cable does a good job for me.

Thanks for your response.

Also thanks to GreenWeaver for your post. Kindle is the wife's. I get the library books down on my Ipad and it syncs up fine. Just an extra step with the Kindle 2 I guess.

Will let you folks know.

Betsy, I will try as you say and let you know.


----------



## poolandgolf (May 19, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Actually, you can download without the USB cable, even if the particular book you are checking out requires downloading. (Not all of them do; I just checked out Shanghai Girls and it didn't require downloading to the PC first.) When asked to specify the Kindle, go ahead and download the book to your PC. Then, go to Manage Your Kindle or your archive on your Kindle and wirelessly transmit the book.
> 
> Betsy


I think I followed your instructions to the T and when I went to Manage Your Kindle, I told it to download and it looked like it was trying to download it, but didn't.

Hoping the new cable gets here today and that fixes the problem. (fingers crossed)


----------



## poolandgolf (May 19, 2012)

poolandgolf said:


> I think I followed your instructions to the T and when I went to Manage Your Kindle, I told it to download and it looked like it was trying to download it, but didn't.
> 
> Hoping the new cable gets here today and that fixes the problem. (fingers crossed)


Cable arrived today and Eureka, it worked Thank you so much for your assistance. Wife thanks you even more than I.

Jim


----------



## GreenWeaver (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi Jim,

Thanks for letting us know it worked.  I'm so happy this worked for you and your wife.  I spent 6 months looking for a solution, and sang the "Happy, happy, joy, joy" song for DAYS after it worked, rofl!  The new cable just doesn't cost much, and it makes working with the Kindle 2 SO much easier!  It may still take several seconds for your PC to recognize your Kindle (sometimes the comm timing is still a little "iffy" I think), but once it does, you shouldn't have anymore problems.


----------



## poolandgolf (May 19, 2012)

GreenWeaver said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> Thanks for letting us know it worked. I'm so happy this worked for you and your wife. I spent 6 months looking for a solution, and sang the "Happy, happy, joy, joy" song for DAYS after it worked, rofl! The new cable just doesn't cost much, and it makes working with the Kindle 2 SO much easier! It may still take several seconds for your PC to recognize your Kindle (sometimes the comm timing is still a little "iffy" I think), but once it does, you shouldn't have anymore problems.


I'm with you on the Happy, Happy, Joy, Joy, song. Gotta admit I was skeptical, but am now a believer. Thanks for everything.


----------

